# Bermuda - Broadleaf Weed Control prior to 1st cutting



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

Good day gang.

So, i put out 1 pint/acre of glyphosate, along with 2 quarts/acre of Prowl H20 about a month ago. Sometime in mid-February. Picked a nice sunny day that had a high temperature of about 62 degrees.

I'm disappointed in the control that I achieved with the glyphosate on some winter broadleaf weeds that are still hanging around as of yesterday. My coastal is starting to wake up with the recent weather patterns. It will be time to put out my first good shot of fertilizer in another couple of weeks, as we're just about outside of our frost window here in the Southeast.

I'm a bit fearful to go out soon with something like 2-4,D or Weedmaster, knowing that the bermuda doesn't exactly love that product. I don't really want to tinge it while it's waking up from dormancy. My gut tells me to just let them be and plan another application for after my 1st cutting. Just wanted to see if any of you all have ran into this scenario before and what may have worked out in your situations. Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

There should be no problem hitting your field with 2-4-D. Thinking of doing the same myself.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You won't have a problem using 24D and dicamba now.

My tank mix for dormant Bermuda in February:

15 lbs AMS/100 gallons water. I have hard water.

40 oz Glyphosate Plus

1.5 qt 24D ester

1 pt Dicamba

3 pt Prowl

1/2 rate surfactant


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I spray with 2 quarts of glyphosate per acre every year prior to green up. I wait a few weeks then burn and then apply Prowl H2O. 2 4D will it hurt Bermuda now.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> I spray with 2 quarts of glyphosate per acre every year prior to green up. I wait a few weeks then burn and then apply Prowl H2O. 2 4D will it hurt Bermuda now.


That's a good plan. I forgot to mention I burn it off prior to the application.


----------



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

Solid advice from everyone here. I think I'll modify my pre-green-up application for next year based on everyone's responses.

Seems like I'm always tweaking things and getting a bit better each year. Been such a mild winter in the Carolinas. I've had really good success with my winter application in previous years, but I think the broadleaves just had too much of a head start on me this year.


----------

